# Script retourne erreur



## symbol (17 Avril 2020)

Bonjour

Quelqu'un m'avait fait un script pour chercher des mots clés dans spotlight.
Il marchait très bien. J'ai reinstallé mon système suite a problème (catalina 10.15.4 (19E287)), maintenant j'ai des erreurs lorsque je lance le script.


```
set tFile to quoted form of POSIX path of (choose file)
tell (path to desktop folder as string) & "Resultats.txt" to set {placeresult, docresult} to {quoted form of POSIX path, it}

tell application "Finder" to tell file docresult to if exists then delete

do shell script "resFile=" & placeresult & " ;while read line; do
[[ -n $line ]] && /usr/bin/mdfind \"kMDItemTextContent == '$line'\"w  | /usr/bin/sed \"s~^~$line : ~\" >>\"$resFile\"
done <" & tFile & "
open -b com.apple.textedit \"$resFile\""
```

Erreur = The file /Users/xxx/Desktop/Resultats.txt does not exist
Si je créé le fichier Resultats.txt, je n'ai plus cette erreur mais celle ci "Non autorisé a envoyer des événements Apple à Finder (-1743).

Quelqu'un voudrait-il modifier le script ?

merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Avril 2020)

Peut-être les droits du fichier ?


----------



## symbol (17 Avril 2020)

Ca semble correct


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Avril 2020)

Le message d'erreur serait plus un droit de l'application (mea-culpa)...

Va dans : Préférence système > Sécurité et confidentialité > Confidentialité > Fichier et dossiers
Regarde si ton script y est et s'il a des demandes d'accès non cochées.


----------



## symbol (17 Avril 2020)

y'a rien dans cette fenetre.
De plus je ne peux rien a ajouter les "+/-" sont grisés (bien que le cadenas soit ouvert).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Avril 2020)

Et dans accessibilité, Automator est-il coché ?


----------



## symbol (17 Avril 2020)

j'ai pas automator dans la liste


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Avril 2020)

Dans ton code, c'est surement cette ligne qui pose problème. L'applescript envoyant une info à Finder
`tell application "Finder" to tell file docresult to if exists then delete`


----------



## symbol (17 Avril 2020)

Chose entrage aussi, lorsque je veux sauvegarder une image dans photoshop, je fasis "sauvegarder sous" acune boite de dialogue n'apparait.


----------



## zeltron54 (17 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Il faut donner les autorisations comme à dit ecatomb. a 2 endroits.

1 - dans accessibilité -- Ajouter : Éditeur de script
2- dans accès complet au disque -- Ajouter  : Éditeur de script


----------



## symbol (17 Avril 2020)

"Le message d'erreur serait plus un droit de l'application (mea-culpa)...

Va dans : Préférence système > Sécurité et confidentialité > Confidentialité > Fichier et dossiers
Regarde si ton script y est et s'il a des demandes d'accès non cochées."


je ne peux pas ajouter des applications


----------



## zeltron54 (17 Avril 2020)

Je suis sur Mojave...
Il faut cliquer sur le cadena en bas


----------



## symbol (17 Avril 2020)

j'ai trouvé il faut d'abord autorisé dans "accès complet au disque", puis ils apparaissent dans "fichiers et dossiers"


----------



## symbol (17 Avril 2020)

de toute facon ca ne change rien, ca ne fonctionne toujours pas.


----------



## zeltron54 (17 Avril 2020)

As-tu autorisé Editeur de script au 2 endroits ?


----------



## symbol (17 Avril 2020)

dernier rebondissement, le script fonctionne dans l'editeur, je l'ai sauvegardé sous forme d'application (effacé l'ancienne), cette fois ca marche, plus d'erreur.  merci a vous 2


----------



## zeltron54 (17 Avril 2020)

Content pour toi.


----------

